# Tips to break up the monotony?



## saunadad (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey y’all. I’m a little more than a month into my new job at a target DC. I work in Inbound, and I’ve mainly been on the dock with a few days in ART here and there.

I don’t hate my job, it’s not too difficult, I have a really good grasp of what my job is and how it relates to the rest of the warehouse. But I just can’t handle the ten hours of monotonous, brainless work. It’s mind numbing doing the same simple task for 10/12 hours straight.

I get it. That’s warehouse work. But do y’all have any tips with improving this part of the job? I’m just trying to work here until I’m done with school, but I don’t want to be hopelessly bored for the rest of my time here.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 14, 2021)

Once you’re past your 90 you could ask to be trained in different departments. Every department is monotonous, but moving between them breaks it up a little and helps time go by faster.


----------



## Luck (Oct 14, 2021)

Thats why Outbound is the best baby! You dont have time to be bored! Lol. 
My best advice and what I have always done is just try and pay attention and learn about what other people are doing. 
When you are new its the toughest time, it only gets better from here. 
Just try to understand there is no such thing as a job that isn't monotonous or boring most of the time 😁
Learning to be able to turn off your brain and zone out is a genuine life skill you must start to learn now that you are an adult!
Its the same way runners learn to get into the "tunnel" where they zone everything else out and focus only on moving toward what their eyes are focused on.


----------

